# Mike's Hard Lemonade/Smirfnoff Ice, etc.



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I just bought a 24 oz of Mike's Hard Lime. Haven't had any of this stuff in years. It tastes pretty good. I would almost drink this during the day if I could.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.cspinet.org/alcopops/ -- Look at how many calories they have!

Mike's Hard Lemonade has the same calorie content as a strong beer like Steel Reserve, except the later has 60% more alcohol and costs vastly less.

Mike's Hard Lemonade is indeed a delicious drink. You can't really tell there is any alcohol in it based on taste, which is probably why's it's the #1 choice of Dateline NBC child predators.

I rate alcoholic beverages on a few dimensions:

1) Price: it's very expensive for the tiny amount of alc you get -- a loser
2) Taste: delicious -- a winner
3) Calories: My *** is already fat enough -- a loser

I did see that Mike's has come out with a light version with about 70 calories -- they knock the alc content down (just like light beer does) and I assume they must use artificial sweetners.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

It's okay. Certainly something I wouldn't drink to get drunk. I've mixed it up with regular beer before and it is a nice change.


On that note, have you tried 99 bananas? It's 44.9 alc/vol (hence the name '99') and tastes like artificial bananas. My sister introduced me to this schnapps. The idea of drinking more than a shot or two makes me want to puke, as with anything sweet, but it is tasty with a high alcohol content.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah. I think it would almost be better to drink one bottle during the daytime not to get drunk. I drank the 24oz and almost felt too full to eat or drink anymore beer. As I type this I'm finishing a 22oz Lagunita's Maximus IPA, which is 7.5%, and I'm barely drunk. The Mike's really just filled me up. It's good, but too much sugar for me.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's okay but I'm not a big fan. Any sweet alcoholic drink tends to make me drunk faster and give me a nasty hangover the next day so if I do drink it at all, I limit myself to one and drink a lot of water afterwards.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I used to drink these types of drinks until I started liking beer. Now I drink beer.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I like them... I hate beer and pretty much every other kind of alcohol.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Mmmmmmm Smirnoff Ice.....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont like extra sweet anything when it comes to alcohol.

As stated many times on these forums, Penny is a purist when it comes to her booze.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

mikes hard lemonade is the best in the malternative category.

as stated earlier in the thread, these drinks fill you up too quickly. everytime i drink them, i dont have enough room leftover for liquor.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've never tried any. I truly hate the taste of lemons, so I highly doubt that I would find enjoyment in sipping Mike's Hard Lemonade. The smell would likely reduce me to stomach contractions and involuntary vomiting.


emptybottle said:


> I hate beer and pretty much every other kind of alcohol.


Me, too.

I've been drinking wine coolers lately, though. They're mostly consumed by postmenopausal women, I think. My grandmother loves them. I guess it's a good thing that I already have a vagina, because after a while I would otherwise have to invest in a sex change operation.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> I've been drinking wine coolers lately, though. They're mostly consumed by postmenopausal women, I think. My grandmother loves them. I guess it's a good thing that I already have a vagina, because after a while I would otherwise have to invest in a sex change operation.


By wine cooler do you mean a product that actually contains wine, coming in a dinky bottle @ about 13% alc? "Wine cooler" is a term often misused to describe flavored malt beverages like Mike's. And Mike does make other flavors for those who hate lemonade. I think they have lime & cranberry at least -- I've never tried them, but I've seen them at the store.

And postmenopausal women still have vaginas, even if they don't bleed monthly and no longer need worry about pregnancy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Mike's Hard Lemonade/Smirfnoff Ice, etc.*



odun said:


> as stated earlier in the thread, these drinks fill you up too quickly. everytime i drink them, i dont have enough room leftover for liquor.


Come on, odun, be a man and drink some malt liquor. I'm currently savoring a pint of Steel Reserve. I've actually come to like the taste, even if you tell me only bums buy it. And at $1.99 for a 4-pint pack even the poors can afford it. Cheap enough for the poors, but enjoyed by this millionaire. :lol It's a beverage to unite those of all socio-economic classes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I've been drinking wine coolers lately, though. They're mostly consumed by postmenopausal women, I think. My grandmother loves them. I guess it's a good thing that I already have a vagina, because after a while I would otherwise have to invest in a sex change operation.
> ...


I'm talking Bartles and Jaymes drinks that contain about 4% alcohol. 


> And postmenopausal women still have vaginas, even if they don't bleed monthly and no longer need worry about pregnancy.


Yeah, I meant that most _men_ don't typically kick back and enjoy a tall, frosty wine cooler, hence the sex change reference. It's universally known as a chick drink (as far as I know, anyway.) I wasn't trying to imply that vaginas miraculously pack up their ovaries, and fly away like winged doves once menstration ends. Perhaps some do.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella, thanks for the clarification. B&J would be a flavored malt beverage just like Mike's. B&J's fuzzy navel is quite yummy. I bought some earlier this year because they had it on sale -- 2 packs for $5 and you got a $5 rebate if you bought 2 packs plus a any 12 pack or larger of beer.

I got over my SA for a moment and called their 800 number to ask where's my refund as it had been over the 8 weeks they said it should come by. The woman on the other end (obviously outsourced to India) confirmed that my refund was being processed and I'd get my check in about 3 more weeks.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Mike's Hard Lemonade/Smirfnoff Ice, etc.*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > as stated earlier in the thread, these drinks fill you up too quickly. everytime i drink them, i dont have enough room leftover for liquor.
> ...


no thanks.

im a liquor man, for better or worse. although i do enjoy the occasional malternative and arbor mist.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Mike's Hard Lemonade/Smirfnoff Ice, etc.*



leppardess said:


> It's okay but I'm not a big fan. Any sweet alcoholic drink tends to make me drunk faster and give me a nasty hangover the next day so if I do drink it at all, I limit myself to one and drink a lot of water afterwards.


My supervisor is Persian and he says to eat plain yogurt before drinking. It coats the stomach. He claims it prevents the nasty hangover. I don't know if it would work because I am no drinker, but if you do try it let me know.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's not like I will ever buy a 6-pack of Mike's Hard Lemonade or Smirnoff Ice for anything but flavor. 

I actually think you should be allowed to drink these kind of beverages at work. I can't imagine drinking more than two or three, and that would be a mild buzz for me. 

I drank three Troegenator Double Bock's (8.2%) today and wasn't that drunk. Ahh. Help me.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

nah, gimme a beer or a pint of vodka anyday over that


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Stuff's the bomb.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Anything is better than beer.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Noca said:


> Anything is better than beer.


Wow its hard for me to imagine NOT liking beer.....


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Sure, when I was about 19. I don't care for alcopop anymore.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Anything is better than beer.


Clearly a man who's never tasted Night Train wine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Anything is better than beer.
> ...


at least that would get you drunk as your tasting that battery acid motor oil mixture.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have various margaritas - does that count?
I have one probably once or twice a year - my stepmom usually has the stuff on-hand.

I have to stay away from Hard Lemonade at all costs.
I absolutely love lemon flavoring (candy, yogurt, meringue pie, etc). - I can get drunk on straight Country Time (pink or yellow), let me tell ya :lol.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> Anything is better than beer.


You got that right.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, I like these, though I like beer better. I think beer and wine allow the best method of alcohol consumption. They taste good and will get you happily drunk, unlike liquor. Yuck. I've been enjoying some Dortmunder lately.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Mike's Hard Lemonade/Smirfnoff Ice, etc.*



ilikemyself said:


> I think beer and wine allow the best method of alcohol consumption. They taste good and will get you happily drunk, unlike liquor. Yuck.


No way. Of course liquor is vastly more potent and will get you drunk quicker but as for beer and wine making you happy drunk while liquor will not?! Your mood prior to drinking is going to determine whether you are a happy or unhappy drunk not your beverage.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The people that crack me up the most are the ones that say "wine makes me happy" and "liquor makes me depressed", etc. It's all about how much you drink. Obviously, drinking straight liquor, especially without food or a beverage, is going to mess you up. Alcohol is alcohol. It just comes in different forms. It's not like marijuana, which has different ratios of THC to CBN/CBD. People probably think these things about alcohol because of how much they typically drink of each beverage. Wine is consumed out of a glass, I think 2/5-3/5 of the wine glass. You aren't chugging it like beer. If you have a bottle of whiskey and you are intending to get drunk, no matter what you are mixing it iwth, there is at least a chance you are going to get drunk faster, unless you are diluting it a whole lot, and that only seems to happen at bars where you pay for the drink.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> The people that crack me up the most are the ones that say "wine makes me happy" and "liquor makes me depressed", etc. It's all about how much you drink. Obviously, drinking straight liquor, especially without food or a beverage, is going to mess you up. Alcohol is alcohol. It just comes in different forms.


I'd agree that alcohol is alcohol regardless of what form it comes in. Yeah, hard liquor will get you drunk real fast assuming you're one who drinks it straight. Of course, many folks don't drink straight liquor. Vodka has become the most popular liquor in the nation -- a liquor that is defined by lack of flavor -- making it particularly prone to being mixed with other non-alcoholic drinks to provide flavor and tone down its firewater taste.

Even those who do drink straight shots are likely going to drink something else following their firewater.

Life would be much easier for bartenders if this was the wild west as shown in movies where they apparently only served shots of whiskey. You wouldn't need a whole reference book to tell you how to make every mixture ever dreamed up.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> Vodka has become the most popular liquor in the nation


ugh. that says a lot about the sorry state of our country.

there are so many fine liquors to choose from, why would someone choose vodka? better yet, why would anyone buy expensive vodka?

im not a fan of clear liquors.

i prefer a bold taste.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Mike's Hard Lemonade/Smirfnoff Ice, etc.*



odun said:


> > Vodka has become the most popular liquor in the nation
> 
> 
> ugh. that says a lot about the sorry state of our country.
> ...


Vodka caters for alcoholics and those who've had a bad day and want to get drunk as efficiently as possible. straight down, no messing and hey presto. one of its few advantages over other liquors (if youre ignoring my previous points which I wouldnt exactly say are advantages just _uses_) is that a hangover is never going to be as bad with a clear liquid. though ive been guilty of the ol' "had a bad day, slugged vodka" routine at times I actually do enjoy an occassional vodka and there is a definate difference between cheap and expensive brands in terms of quality (and therefore taste)


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

mikes for sure.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh I realize that alcohol is alcohol... it's just that with beer and wine I don't have to monitor my food intake as much, since they have so many calories. It's easier to drink these... If I drink vodka, for example, I have to remember to take it slowly and eat throughout my drinking session.


----------

